# Heaven has a new angel



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

My wife and I lost our 24 year old daughter last Tuesday. I can barely breathe, it has been the hardest thing we have ever done or will do. She had pneumonia/fungal infection in her lungs. I can't hardly type the words. We are trying to deal with it, the thought of her being gone is almost too much to bare. Please pray for us because I really can't see life without her.













Two of my favorite pictures of her.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Brother, I am so sorry. You know we are praying for you and your family. Hang in there.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Sorry for your loss sargedog. I know that nothing I can say will ease the pain, but know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

my heart is with you and your family. what a tragic loss of such a beautiful young lady.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. I'm at a loss for words. I am so sorry. I lost my brother when I was 10, and it was devastating. Lost my grandfather and father a couple years ago. 

It sucks. Really really sucks. There are no words that'll help ease the pain. 

But I want you to know that I'm here, I care, and I want to help you in any way I can. You and your family are in my prayers. 

G-d must've thought there was too much ugly up there. He needed some beautiful up there


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a daughter the same age! I could not imagine a day without her in my life! I'm so sorry and tearing up reading your post!
Thoughts and prayers from us, be strong!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's terrible news. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

So sorry. Prayers of comfort for you and yours.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'm very sorry about your loss. Prayers sent for you & yours.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I want you to know that you and your family will be in my prayers Sargedog. Be strong for your family.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm lost for words....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prayers upward bound,...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am truly sorry Sarge. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I am so sorry. Cannot imagine the heart wrenching pain you are going through. You are definitely in my prayers.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

I am truly saddened by your terrible loss. It was only a physical loss though, because spiritually, she will always be with you throughout all of eternity.

We all know that she's already a beautiful angel in heaven now. And even though we presently mourn her loss, rest assured that she can now answer your prayers.

Trust me, you no longer have to pray FOR her, it is now time to pray TO her for help and guidance. She will always be there for you, just as you tried to always be there for her.

My prayers go out to you and your wife.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

So sorry, prayers for you and your family.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.
I could not even imagine the pain of losing a child.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Prayers upward.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No Words....


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Devastating! She's a beautiful girl. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that your family is going through this right now. I can't imagine the pain you must feel. 

Do not stand
at my grave and weep.
I am not there. I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds
that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight
on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awake in the
morning's hush
I am the soft uplifting rush
of quiet birds in circling flight.
I am the soft star that
shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry
I am not there.
I did not die.

--- Anonymous


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm deeply sorry for your loss....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We are so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how hard it would be to lose a child.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not fair. Prayers.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

There are no words that can help. I wish there was something I could say that would help you and your family. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My condolences, I can't even imagine the pain. My prayers will include you.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear of this bad news,thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

In our thoughts and prayers my friend.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

You and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

"No parent should have to bury their child" - Theoden

Don't hold back on the mourning, grief, or anguish. Cry. Cry hard and long. Hug your wife a lot, more than ever.
Spend more time on good memories than a future lost. She is in Heaven. We all want a future like that.

In know. blah, blah, blah. The above are good things, but they do not make mourning easier, they just allow mourning to move forward.
There are no deadlines for grief only family and friends to share it with.

Even God was so hurt that the sky went dark as midnight when His son died. He knows your hurt better than I do.

I am, even now, praying for your difficult journey.



> Father of all mercy! God of all healing counsel! He comes alongside us when we go through hard times, and before you know it, he brings us alongside someone else who is going through hard times so that we can be there for that person just as God was there for us. 2 Cor.1:3-5 MSG
> 
> God is our merciful Father and the source of all comfort. 4 He comforts us in all our troubles so that we can comfort others. When they are troubled, we will be able to give them the same comfort God has given us. 2 Cor.1:3-5 NLT


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

I have no words, just tears for the living......

So I'll shut up


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

You and yours are in our prayers in our household, sarge.

May God provide you and your family with His comfort and His love during this time of sorrow and disbelief.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I pray that your family heals. No need to pray for your daughter - she is fine. You need to find another way to hold her close and listen for her voice.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prayers out to you and your wife.
I am sick just thinking about it, my daughter is 26.
I can understand what you are going through, almost lost mine to Crones Disease at 19.
God be with you both.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My humblest prayers for your family. I can not even imagine.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

many prayers headed your way..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My heart goes out to you along with prayers to help you heal. My eyes water, my daughter is 18.


----------



## MisterX (Dec 7, 2014)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I am so sorry.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers, I am truly sorry for your loss, I could not imagine the pain if I lost one of my children.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Sarge, 

I've been thinking about you all week. I am still praying for you and I hope you and your sweetheart are doing ok.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I can not imagine losing my daughter or one of the grandchildren. I'm so sorry for your loss. Words are so little comfort. I pray for your peace.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

SD!

I have not the words to even begin to say how sorry I am for your loss. No parent should ever have to bury a child. I watched my Great Grandfather (90) bury his son, my Grandfather (68). You would think that after that much time together and knowing the health ailments that it would have been easy on him. It was the only time that man cried - ever. I can't begin to even consider what you and your wife are going through.

You have my love.
My support.
My prayers.

Peace be with you and comfort you.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The last time my sister went down to MD Anderson I was texting her. The last thing we said to each other was: "I love you,......I love you too." I'm at peace now. I hope, beyond hope, that one day you can wake up and have peace.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I have read all the condolences and I am thankful to know some great people. I am a big burly man, but all I can do since her passing is cry and think of all the time I wished I still had with her. Thank all of you for your kind words.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As noted we pray and pray for you we will. God Bless.



Denton said:


> Brother, I am so sorry. You know we are praying for you and your family. Hang in there.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Sargedog. No parent should ever have to outlive their children.


----------

